# Florida Cyclists Alert!!!!!



## smace (Apr 7, 2010)

H.B. 971 is on Gov. Crist's desk. It would require cyclists to ride on bike paths and lanes (where they exist), and would also permit golf carts and other motorized vehicles to use bike paths without restriction.

Please call Gov. Crist's office at (850) 488-7146 tomorrow and ask him to veto this bill!

http://commuteorlando.com/wordpress/...overnor-crist/


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe that will lead to more bike lanes. where's the problem? If there's a bike lane, do you refuse to use it?


----------

